# 2 month old Red Vixen for Sale UK - Pictures on Request



## abcd (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi, 
I have a 2 month old red fox vixen I am looking to sell to a good caring home. I have kept her and hand reared her for several weeks after rescuing her from a trap after the farmer who's land she was on threatened to kill her. She is absolutely stunning, in excellent health and very playful! She is used to wearing a collar though not to walking on a lead. Living in a rural area, she has had a very big run and a lovely cosy shelter to play in. 
I do not wish to part ways with her but I am starting back at school soon, and I am very badly asthmatic, and unfortunately she is the cause of a recent decline in my own health. It is not fair for me to keep her for selfish reasons past this point, hence why I would like to see her go to a loving home. 
She has taken to my family dog too, a small lakeland terrier, who has mothered her to a degree after a rocky initial introduction involving a bit of a snap, though no harm came to either animal.
I am looking for £300 for her.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a wild, not captive bred fox and as such should have been handed over to a wildlife rescue.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Loderuna is right - she should be handed to a wildlife rescue who can rehabilitate her and release her - she's a wild animal with wild instincts and should be living a natural life.

It's not too late for her to do that.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

She's 2 months old and you've had her for several weeks..?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

So you've taken a fox that had been quite legally trapped by a farmer, and you now want to sell her for £300?
And from reading your post it seems like you are a child, based on the reference to going back to school.

Hand it to a wildlife centre and let them re release it.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you effing kidding? What you are doing is illegal selling a wild animal as a pet. If the rspca find out any buyer will have the fox taken from them and either destroyed or sent to a sanctuary which is cruel once the fox has imprinted on its owners. If you dont want to be selfish and care about the foxes welfare stop trying to make a an illegal profit by selling what is not yours to sell and contact the national fox welfare society and tgey will collect and house the fox with other wild rescues who cannot be released. I have contacted them already about this post so im sure they will be awaiting your call. Seriously do the right thing here for the fox.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Also as a fox owner what you are saying is utter b.s a wild animal cannot be tamed and deemed domesticated enough to be a pet in 2 weeks. Also if you have only had it 2 weeks you have not hand reared this animal its mother has reared it. If a wild fox is tame in only 2 weeks its likely not in great health and is suffering from toxisplasmosis which effects a foxes fear of humans and can be fatal if untreated. Please call the national fox welfare society so this poor animal gets the right care and doesnt end up going to an unexperienced person as both you and they could go to jail for selling/buying wildlife.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I had hoped this had got "lost", but you guys went and replied! Quite rightly though :2thumb:

The OP has never responded (fortunately) and although of great concern I guess it is best that the thread is closed.


----------

